# Air outlet valve broke off in tank



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

I have a NorthStar air compressor with a 60 gallon air tank. The 1/2 inch valve on the air supply broke off when I was adding a some connections. The male part of the valve is still in there. Any ideas on how to get this out so I can replace the valve? It’s too big for the ez out sets I’ve seen at the store. Using a pipe wrench. I was able to remove the “plug” that the valve screwed into but I can’t find any info on where I could just replace this part if I can’t get the end of the valve out.


----------



## wingless (Oct 29, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.

Chances are the threads on the broken part are firmly bonded to the tank, causing that fitting to break.

My suggestion would be rapid application of heat around the perimeter of the fitting, but not the fitting, then rapid attempt to remove. If that doesn't work, then repeat after first packing with ice and allowing an extended time to drop close to freezing. Using Mapp gas is better than propane.

Get a large EZ Out extractor.


https://www.amazon.com/Elitexion-Screw-Extractor-Remover-Set/dp/B07C5C6WKB/ref=sr_1_8?keywords=ez+out+extractor&qid=1580129081&sr=8-8


----------

